# New coil overs for the cruze! In Canada ?!?!?!?



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Found this in a local ad looks like another company is making coils who would like to bite first  

http://uniqperformance.ca/products-page/chevrolet/2010-chevrolet-cruze-hsd-coilovers/


Looks like the store is Canadian to ! 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

go to garage16 in Toronto u can get Ksports their


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

HSD were making coils for awhile my buddy has them on his cobalt their not bad they dont go very low ksport are one of the best to go low


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info you know how much the k sports go for at garage16?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> Found this in a local ad looks like another company is making coils who would like to bite first
> 
> 2010+ Chevrolet CRUZE HSD COILOVERS!!! |
> 
> ...


Looks like a very high quality kit! I'd love to see these go on someone's car.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hatje said:


> Thanks for the info you know how much the k sports go for at garage16?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


I paid 1320$ something like that 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> HSD were making coils for awhile my buddy has them on his cobalt their not bad they dont go very low ksport are one of the best to go low


HSD don't make the Cruze very low?

because they can make a Cobalt low as **** lol


----------

